# You know you're a loser when....



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

So it's that time when my passport has expired and I need to renew it. There's a section that asks for* two* references from people in your life outside of relatives and family who can confirm your identity.

I cannot think of two people I know who can do this for me.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

What about your doctor, teacher, boss, co-workers, neighbors, parents' friends?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> What about your doctor, teacher, boss, co-workers, neighbors, parents' friends?


I moved to a new city 5 hours away so can't ask my doctor or neighbours. I have acquaintances but don't know if they'd want to fill it out for me. I need to know them for at least 2 years (requirement on the passport) and I have, but they don't "know" me. So it might be awkward asking them.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

...When you're mistaken for a hobo. Damn I really need a male make-over.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

When your own dad called you an embarrassment.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

You've seen every single episode of your favorite TV shows 10-20 times.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

When you eat a whole stick of Toblerone in a drunken binge.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

nothing else said:


> I moved to a new city 5 hours away so can't ask my doctor or neighbours. I have acquaintances but don't know if they'd want to fill it out for me. I need to know them for at least 2 years (requirement on the passport) and I have, but they don't "know" me. So it might be awkward asking them.


You don't need them to sign anything do you?
Isn't it just their contact info, relation to you, and how long you've known each other?
If you have your doctor's phone number call and ask permission to put them on as reference.
You should ask your acquaintances. Everybody hates asking for references, but most likely they'll understand since you are new to the city.

Also, you posted this in the 'friendship section' thats why typicalanimal made that comment.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> You don't need them to sign anything do you?
> Isn't it just their contact info, relation to you, and how long you've known each other?
> If you have your doctor's phone number call and ask permission to put them on as reference.
> You should ask your acquaintances. Everybody hates asking for references, but most likely they'll understand since you are new to the city.
> ...


I think there might be a section they sign. And if they ask anymore questions I'm not sure if they will be able to answer it.

Ya I posted it here because of all the frustration categories I didn't know where else to put it lol.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah recently I had to get a "friends" help for something...I had to explain to them I had ZERO close friends and barely any acquaintances


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You have over 8,000 posts on SAS.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You're still with your parents at age 23 and still have nothing going on.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Your co-worker tells you to grow some balls.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

When your brakes go out, and you have to call a cab to get around for a couple of days, because you haven't any friends to rely on?


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

To continue the theme of this thread, you know you're a loser if you don't even have your cell phone number memorized because of under-use. I can relate to the OP, but I could always just use my professor or local pastor as a reference.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

If you're just renewing your passport, are you sure you need anyone to sign anything for you?
Where do you live?

I need to renew my UK passport and i'm pretty sure that I just fill it out, sign it and send away my old passport with my new photos


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It is strange requirement for a passport. We do not have those things here in my country. The only thing is, the photo should be changed every ten years and for some reason I look almost absolutely different on both of my passport pictures.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I just put my doctor's name and an acquaintance. It's still weird for me.


----------



## TrueHope (Mar 14, 2014)

When you think you are a loser. /thread


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

When people do not read the original post.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

When you are almost 22 and never had a job,relationship.Or never left your house for weeks at a time or haven't had someone call you in months.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> When people do not read the original post.


lol right? It's funny how it turned into a list of things.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

when you are 20 years old and never been in a romantic relationship and have no hope of ever being in one.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

YKYALW your phone hasn't been used in so long, it has a thin layer of dust on the screen.

YKYALW you haven't been out socially with a non family member/relative friend in about 2 or 3 years.

YKYALW you have never been on a date/kissed/relationship/sex and never had anyone show any kind of romantic or sexual attraction to you whatsoever.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

when you give up too easy and fear adversity


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> When you are almost 22 and never had a job,relationship.Or never left your house for weeks at a time or haven't had someone call you in months.


Story of my life, I'm 22 also and my life isn't going anywhere. I'm basically on the path to a train wreck. I try all the time, I always fail.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

chaosherz said:


> YKYALW your phone hasn't been used in so long, the screen has a thin layer of dust on the screen.
> 
> YKYALW you haven't been out socially with a non family member/relative friend in about 2 or 3 years.
> 
> YKYALW you have never been on a date/kissed/relationship/sex and never had anyone show any kind of romantic or sexual attraction to you whatsoever.


1st has happened to me
2nd has happened to me
3rd is killing me inside
boy I am a loser too look at that


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

... someone tells me to repeat myself.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

chaosherz said:


> YKYALW your phone hasn't been used in so long, the screen has a thin layer of dust on the screen.
> 
> YKYALW you haven't been out socially with a non family member/relative friend in about 2 or 3 years.
> 
> YKYALW you have never been on a date/kissed/relationship/sex and never had anyone show any kind of romantic or sexual attraction to you whatsoever.


yes nobody has shown interest in me either :/


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you on speaking terms with your family (mom, dad, siblings)? They could ask _their_ friends to vouch for you.


----------

